# Wasserwechsel und die Tiere



## Walter123 (20. Mai 2011)

Ich  gebe meinen Teich jetzt noch ein paar Wochen Zeit um sich  einzustellen. Sollte es bis dann keine Besserung geben hab ich vor 110 m³ Wasser zu wechseln. 
Jetzt fürchte ich aber um die kleinen Lebewesen im Teich. 
Kann man irgendwie das Wasser Wechseln ohne dass man die keinen Lebewesen am Teichgrund zerstört? Aber Trotzdem den Randbereich gründlich  reinigt. 
Ich denke da an etwas wie einen Filtersack am Ende der Abflussleitung
Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## danyvet (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel und die Tiere*

Ein paar Wochen nur? Wieso so ungeduldig? Wolltest du nicht Kalk versuchen?
Du musst ja auch keinen Totalwasserwechsel machen (für mich käme aufgrund der Tierchen (die ganz kleinen, 1mm großen meine ich) überhaupt kein WW in Frage). Wenn es denn ein WW sein muss, dann mach eben auf 3x und nimm immer nur 1/3 oder die Hälfte


----------



## Walter123 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel und die Tiere*

Na ja ich warte eigentlich jetzt schon drei Jahre auf einen funktionierenden Teich.

Das mit dem Teilwasserwechsel ist grundsätzlich eine gute Idee.
Aber:
Was mache ich wenn ich den Teichrand so richtig aufwirbeln und reinigen möchte.
Leider ist bei mir der Rand so, dass es braune Staubwolken gibt wenn ich reinsteige.
Dieser Staub ist ein Sand Lehmgemisch. und ich glaube dass darin mein Phospat problem liegt.
Wenn ich also mit dem Reinigen beginne wirbelt alles auf.
Dann muss ich bis unter die Teichsäcke Wasser ablassen und dabei den Rand mit Wasser Spülen.
Jetzt ist der Schmutz im Schwimmbereich. Den will ich aber  aus dem Teich raus haben.
Wenn ich jetzt Wasser zugebe verteilt sich wieder alles in die Randzonen und ich stehe wieder am Anfang.
Lg Walter


----------



## wp-3d (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel und die Tiere*

Hi Walter,

bleib mal ganz ruhig.

Mit einem Wasserwechsel geht der ganze Klumpatsch von vorne los, es wirft deinen Teich wieder zwei Jahre zurück.

wenn ich deine Pflanzen sehe ist es nach drei Jahren noch nicht sehr üppig.


Deine Schmieralgen die wie Wolken aussehen und auseinander fallen, dürften Fadenalgen sein denen die Puste ausgeht.

Sind diese Wolken hellgrün-gelb.?


Hast du schon einmal Fe gemessen?


.


----------



## Walter123 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel und die Tiere*

Wieso FE 
Meinst du Eisen und warum?
Lg Walter


----------



## wp-3d (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel und die Tiere*



Walter123 schrieb:


> Wieso FE
> Meinst du Eisen und warum?
> Lg Walter




Hi Walter,

ja genau,

wenn im Wasser nichts mehr nachweisbar ist kümmern die Teichpflanzen 
und die Algen sind im Vorteil.

Bei mir hat es nach der Neuanlage des Teiches geholfen.


.


----------



## danyvet (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel und die Tiere*

@Werner: wie kann man denn Eisen in den Teich bringen, ohne andere unerwünschte Düngestoffe reinzukippen?


----------



## wp-3d (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel und die Tiere*



danyvet schrieb:


> @Werner: wie kann man denn Eisen in den Teich bringen, ohne andere unerwünschte Düngestoffe reinzukippen?





Hi Dany,

z.B. so etwas: http://www.drak.de/shop/ferrdrakon-30-l-p-41-1.html?sessID=c92267ea86d2fe139c0517eaa97e00c0

mein Junior hatte es günstiger in der Bucht erstanden hat aber keine Bezugsadresse mehr.

Anzuwenden wenn kein Eisen nachweisbar, alle paar Tage in kleineren Portionen als vorgegeben mit Pumpe oder Gießkanne auf der Teichoberfläche verteilen.

Nach dem Einbringen, am nächsten Tag Fe Werte messen, im Teich max. 0,05 mg/L.


.


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel und die Tiere*

Servus

@ Werner: Danke für den Link 

Allgemein Eisendünger ... speziell für Wasserpflanzen (für`s Aquarium)
Selbst habe ich keine Erfahrung, mangels Aquarium und auch am Teich noch nicht eingesetzt


----------



## danyvet (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel und die Tiere*

Danke!
Jetzt bräucht ich nur noch wissen, womit ich Eisen am besten messen kann. Gibts da auch so Tröpfchentests?


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel und die Tiere*



JBL-Testlab


----------



## wp-3d (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel und die Tiere*



Digicat schrieb:


> speziell für Wasserpflanzen (für`s Aquarium)





Hi Helmut,

Danke 

den Link hatte ich gesucht.




.


----------

